# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  تجربه هایی در Microsoft Office Sharepoint Server2007

## amin1softco

بچه ها شاید شما هم مثل من باشید و تازه کار گفتم این تجربیات چند روزه خودم رو بنویسم شاید بدرد یکی خورد. و سوالم رو بپرسم
نمی دونم این مراحل درسته یا نه ولی من MOSS2007 را اینجوری نصب کردم
اول ویندوز سرور 2003 سرویس پک 2 را نصب کردم بعدش .net frame work 3.5
مرحله دوم SQL server 2008 رو نصب کردم و در آخر  Microsoft Office Sharepoint Server2007 sp3 البته به صورت new farm server
بعد از این مراحل وارد کانفیگور شرپوینت شدم و آدرس SQL server را با تنظیمات اکانت وارد کردم بعد از اتمام نصب  یک صفحه وب مدیریتی بالا میاد ولی تا وقتی تنظیمات سرچ رو درست نکنی بهت گیر میده که هنوز پیکربندی کامل نشده یک نکته ایی که اینجا بود باید اکانت ها رو حتماً کامل وارد می کردی مثلاً dev\administrator وگرنه فعال نمی شد. که فیلم آموزشیش رو می تونید از اینجا بگیرید. بعد از همه این کارا و تعریف ssp تازه فهمیدم که احتیاج به یک فارسی ساز دارم!! :متفکر:  خلاصه چطور باید فارسیش کنیم مثل اینکه سایت شیرپوینت سولوشن فروشی داره آیا نسخه رایگان نداره؟!

----------


## vof.ir

گویا یک پروژه اوپن سورس در کدپلکس برای این موضوع بود 
منتهی نکته ای هست اینه که نسخه تجاری فارسی ساز همین شرکت،خودش هنوز که هنوزه، یعنی دروغ چرا ما خودمان 4 ماه پیش یک سری ایراد گرفتیم بهش قرار بود درست کنند،
مشکل دارد
چه برسد به رایگان هایی که اگر وجود داشته باشند

البته، گویا یک نسخه فارسی ساز دارند که بخش کوچکی از شرپوینت را فارسی میکند
اگر اشتباه نکنم بدین صورت بود

تماس بگیرید با اون شرکت

----------


## amin1softco

والا در همه سایت ها لینک خودشونه "شرپوینت سولوشن" همین کد پلکس و حتی مایکروسافت اونجا حتی نوشته بود free language pack ولی خوب به همین سایت خودشون لینک داده بودند ولی با همه این احوالات بهشون میل زدم هنوز که جواب ندادند . 
به هرحال مرسی

----------


## amirgeek

اگه برای مقاصد تجاری می خوای، یعنی اگه برای یک شرکت می خوای پیاده سازی کنی بهتره  فارسی ساز رو بخری چون اونی که توی codeplex هست کامل نیست ، فارسی ساز 2007 ارزونتر از 2010 هست.
اما اگه برای خودت میخوای الکی پول خرج نکن چون فارسی ساز رو معمولا برای تقویمش می خرن و تاثیری تو یادگیری نداره!
البته کسایی هستن که فارسی ساز کرک شده رو با قیمت خیلی  ارزون میفروشن. اما معلومه که شرکت سازنده اصلی از این قضیه خیلی ناراحته. پس خیلی نامردیه که آدم از اونا بخره.

----------


## amin1softco

نه من یک پروژه برداشتم برای پایان ترمم در مورد پیاده سازی ساختار یک سازمان با شر پوینت و گفتم برم ببینم چی به چیه در کل جواب دادند که فارسی ساز 2007 500هزار تومن که با تخفیف برای شما 250توم در میاد و اینکه یک حاله درست و حسابی دادند که اگر لبتاپ رو بیارید توسط متخصص خودشون رایگان نصب می کنند
 بچه هایه خوبی هستند :دی

----------


## vof.ir

دوستان راهکار خلاق، بچه های خوبی هستند!
مردمان خوبی هستند
ما کم و بیش باهاشون در ارتباط بودیم به عنوان مشتری
یک شرکت دیگه هم هست، ویستا رایان اگر اشتباه نکنم
اون هم بررسی کنید

----------


## amin1softco

باشه سر میزنم. 
نمی دونید چطوری باید همین که در کدپلکس هست رو نصب کرد؟!

----------


## reza_ghiasi

سلام دوستان،
 کلا برای یادگیری شیرپوینت از کجا شروع کنم؟

----------


## amin1softco

خوب ببین قراره در چه زمینه ایی فعالیت کنید.
ولی به نظرم کتاب ها و مقالات را مرور کنید بهتر باشه. ولی من حرفه ایی نیستم باید دوستان اهل فن جواب بدند.

----------


## amin1softco

امروز یکسری چیز های دیگه در شر پوینت یاد گرفتم ولی می خوام دیدگاه خودم رو از این برنامه بگم این برنامه خیلی بدرد شرکت ها می خوره حالا چرا؟ 
من خودم دفعه اول که با شر پوینت بر خورد کردم گفتم خوب اینکه همون کارهایی رو که با 4 تا اسکریپت ساده انجام میدادیم داره انجام میده وبلاگ و ویکی و سایت و جستجو و اینها که همش موجوده الان حسنش چیه که اینقدر دارند روش تبلیغات می کنند!!!
اولین نکته مقیاس کار است !! مثلاً جستجو در یک اتاق سخت تره یا در یک برج. در شر پوینت ما حجم بسیار بزرگی از اطلاعات یا انبار داده مواجه هستیم.
بعد از اون چیزی که به نظرم رسید *مکانیزه کردن جریان های کاری* (workflows)بود. یعنی شما مراحلی که باید برای انجام یک کار انجام بشه رو بوسیله ابزار های موجود مثل nintex یا visio طراحی می کنید و شر پوینت به صورت خودکار براتون مراحل رو انجام میده . 
مثال : شما 2 تا مدیر دارید و یک دبیر خانه باید مثلاً برای کارثبت نام اول مدیر 1 نامه رو امضا کنه بعد بره دبیر خانه بعد دوباره مدیر 2 امضا کنه و بره دبیر خانه و در آخر خدمت مورد نظر انجام بشه. 
لینک های مفید :
فیلم آموزشی فارسی نینتکس
طراحی جریان ها با visio
طراحی با ویژوال استادیو
طراحی با شرپوینت دیزاینر

و به نظرم مهمترین مزیت شر پوینت همین جریان ها کاری است و اینکه می شه یک سند به صورت تیمی ویرایش کرد تحویل گرفت و تحویل داد و خلاصه چیزی دیگه ایی نظر من رو جلب نکرد.

----------


## SalehehM

فرق شیر پوینت با اینترانت چیه؟

----------


## amin1softco

الان چه ربطی داشت ؟ ببنید اینترانت یعنی شبکه داخلی سازمان اکسترانت یعنی شبکه خارجی سازمان اینترنتم یعنی تارنمای جهانی شر پوینت می تونه طوری کانفیگ بشه که برای هر کدام از این شبکه ها درگاه جداگانه ایی داشته باشه . 
در کل شر پوینت رو مثل یک سیستم مدیریت محتوا در نظر بگیرید خیلی بهتره.... که در اصل یک فرم ورک مدیریت محتواست برای سازمان های بزرگ بیشتر کاربرد داره

----------


## hakim22

من از قابلیت های شیر پوینت مربوط به فرم سازی و Workflow خیلی خوشم اومده و از همه بهتر این که دیگه لازم نیست برای هر جدول ساده ای وارد SQL server بشم و نگران تنظیمات مربوط به هر دیتابیس باشم.

مشکلی که خیلی وقتها پیش میاد حجم بسیار زیاد تنظیماته ، مخصوصا اونهایی که به امنیت و سرویس ها مربوط میشه . که باعث میشه خیلی برنامه ها یا کدهای اختصاصیم به درستی اجرا نشه . 

یکی از بهترین تکونولوژی های مایکروسافته که تا به حال دیدم و کار و برای من خیلی راحت کرده

----------

